# Mod Fever Struck! Took the plunge! Need Ignition wires to clear the Shorties!



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

Well you guys pushed me over the edge w/all your HP..hehe

Ordered on Friday for the 06 A4

*JBA Header Shorty Silver Ceramic Coated
JBA Catted Mids
JBA Catback
Stage 8 Locking Header Bolts
Insultherm Protect a Boot Wire Insulators....Much less than DEI's!!!
*
Insultherm Spark Plug Boot Insulator | CableTiesAndMore.com


*FelPro OEM MLS LS2 Gasket...*

People have been bombing on the Felpro and saying the stock gasket will be fine-so I may have to order a pair from MS


The BIG question is-what wires are everyone running w/shorties? You LT guys don't have the clearance issue us shorties do; due to the severe tube bend radii...

Help me out bros with finding wires that are reasonable that work with shorty headers!

Thanks and mod it up!

Regards...Greg:cheers

Next Stop..Heintz Racing for a tune.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

JBA makes a set of wires you are supposed to buy when you buy the headers. These wires have shorter boots and will clear the headers. Scroll down to the bottom of this page JBA Performance Exhaust New Product :: 04-06 Pontiac GTO LS1/LS2 Headers & Mid-pipes and there are your wires. 
You probably wont need to buy gaskets. I reused the stock gaskets when i installed my shorties... They are of better quality than what JBA sent.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Hey RJ..*

Thanks for the info...

Sadly I have heard those wires are crap and I've ordered these boots 

Insultherm Spark Plug Boot Insulator | CableTiesAndMore

To go over some Taylor Thundervolts or some custom made Scotts from Heintz Racing.

Thanks tho..


Regards...Greg


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm using MSD wires.

You don't need locking header bolts, stock ones work fine with some anti-seize. Stock header gaskets is fine too. I'm not using the boot protectors also, thought about getting some, but they been fine for a coulple few years.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Gm...*

Are you running shorties or LT's? The extreme bend radius of the tubes near the spark plug makes it an issue.

Are you running the MSD 32819 shown on Maryland Speed?
MSD Super Conductor Spark Plug Wires (Red) - GM LSx Applications (Set of 8) [MSD-32819] - $74.95$61.20 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

I've ordered the insulative protect a boots and it's too late-the Stage 8 locking bolts are on the way....I'm a newb and don't want to have to do this twice

Regards...Greg

PS...What exhaust system are you running front to back?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I'm running JBA Shorties also. I bought my MSD wires brand new from ebay, they do run close to the headers but I clocked them to were they are not touching the headers. I guess the high temp boots keep them protected, because I haven't had an issue with them. The ones you have listed are the same ones I have. 

I'm running JBA Ti ceramic coated shortie headers with stock mids(for now), and a custom Magnaflow 2.5" Dual/Dual, stainless, mandril bends, and Magnaflow's X-pipe.


----------



## Smokin'Goat (Apr 28, 2010)

*Thanks GM!*

For the specific info!


I'll keep you posted how the "mod day" goes on 6/1...

Regards...Greg


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Smokin'Goat said:


> Thanks for the info...
> 
> Sadly I have heard those wires are crap and I've ordered these boots
> 
> ...


They are not crap. Im using them with no problems. I believe the wires are made by MSD with JBA sleeves on them. But whatever you choose the important thing is to make sure they do not touch the header.


----------

